# Just got my PB-13....Here are my thoughts so far.



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

Well boys the day is finally here. This morning I made the quick drive to pick up my PB-13 after I finally sold my 16-46+.

The sucker is HEAVY...LOL I did manage to get it into the house myself but it took some sliding of the box and then more sliding down the steps. I just couldn't wait til my buddy could stop over to help.

Anyways I just finished dialing it in and tweeking the EQ....she is almost flat as a pancake. I'm using the front corner placement because to me it just sounds better. For now I'm using the 20hz tune since I'm pretty flat to about 18hz in my room.

I should comment that the textured black sub looks amazing....everything about this sub is well done and looks good!

Now comes the fun part....testing. The sub is dialed in about 2-3db hot...my room is about 2000cu ft mostly sealed except 2 doorways.

First up Flight of the Phoneix DVD in DTS.

Master Volume -10....I am hitting peaks of 114db and I feel like the room is coming down with the plane in the movie. This is simply unreal. The sound is deep and pressurizes the room, yet somehow remains quick and articulate....very impressive. I think I could even push it more...but the mains and center are loud. I couldn't even watch this movie at -10....-12MV would be more like it.


Next WOTW in DTS

Master volume -10...Just played the lightning strike scene and it really was impressive. How quick this sub is amazes me. The "oh say can you.....BOOM" part where the lightning strikes hit 112db in 20hz tune!!! I felt like it hit me in the chest.

Now the scene that gave my PC+ trouble (meaning I couldn't push it). When the cop comes on and tells everyone to get out....the Ultra just hit 115db without sweating....what was sweating was the light fixtures and everything else in the room!

The lazers were something new....just a different sound. Very cool and impactful.

The tanker explosion also shook everything and hit 114db. Wow

My normal listening volume would be -12db for this movie too.


U571 DVD DTS Master Volume -10

I really felt for the first time this movie LFE sounded right. This time I felt like the depth charges were exploding around me...not only the SHAKE, but the impact.



PULSE DVD Master Volume -6db

In 20hz mode I heard no funny farting sound even at this volume....peaks were coming in at 111db. Sounded clean as can be. I pushed it to reference level and I heard slight port chuffing but I was hitting 115db from the LP and still no funny farting or clapping sound, although I did hear a little rattle internally which might just be a wire tapping against the ports, but I really had to nit-pick to hear it.



AH HUH! Just figured something out. I can get that little internal rattle to go away just by plugging the center port and tuning it to 15 hz. The rattle is comming from the center port, but this is a happy, easy fix and clearly I have the headroom to make the swtich.



NOW...First Blu Ray Cloverfield.

This is why I bought this sub! The TRUEHD track on this is very demanding and the Ultra kicks hard. The depth and power it has with this movie is unreal. I don't know what else to say except I'm impressed.

Master and Commander was also a treat....I felt like the cannon fire was hitting me.....I should have this on blu ray next week so I can't wait to hear that HD track!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats Brad... I know you are lovin' it... :T

I had a pair of the PC-Ultra's and they were awesome!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

As much as I love my PB12-NSD, I'd love to hear an ultra. Congrats! Don't hurt yourself! 

Doug


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

I once had a PB-12 and trust me it is no slouch.

For the money it is one nice subwoofer! Dual PB-12s would be close to if not the same as Plus/2 in terms of output. So don't be afraid to add another if you are looking for more!


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

I just watched WALK THE LINE in DTS...the beginning has some wonderful musical bass and I was blown away by the PB-13. Just a 100% totally different sound than I heard with my 16-46+.

The PC+ was good/great don't get me wrong, but the PB-13 makes me actually notice every single nuance there is to that beat. This is not an SPL scene at all (I was around 102db just with the subwoofer on), but it really made me understand just what you guys are talking about in terms of its musicality!


ps...Right now I'm back to 20hz mode....but I'm off to the basement to explore the other modes and how they sound with this scene....Can't wait to hear sealed!


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

Check out my HT Pics

http://bgillette79.tripod.com/gillette_cinema/


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

bgilly said:


> This is not an SPL scene at all (I was around 102db just with the subwoofer on)


:scared:

And I thought 85-90db was loud! Just call me a wimp. Luckily, when you do, I'll be able to hear you! ;-)

Doug


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Just bought one myself, your words have so much meaning lol.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

mine gets here tuesday......
new sierra-1's LRC
new pb13-ultra
NO CABLES. so dumb. i've got some hangup about getting the ''right'' cables.
any advice on the cable hangup?

thanks matt


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> any advice on the cable hangup?
> 
> thanks matt


Put down the Kool-Aid and take up the beer.

-Robb


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

robbroy said:


> Put down the Kool-Aid and take up the beer.
> 
> -Robb


I'm not sure what to make of that statement. ??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

Cables are cables my friend. Just go buy a nice big spool of 12gauge speaker wire and call it a day.

I've tried MonsterCables to walmart cables and trust me they are all the same inside.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

mrsollars said:


> I'm not sure what to make of that statement. ??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry, I hope you didn't take any offense. What it meant was that you should use any ol' decent cables, grab a brew, sit back, and enjoy the system.

I've historically encouraged people with disposable income to experiment with cables for the fun of it, but I'm doing that less. If every experiment fails, there's little fun in it.

-Robb


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

none taken. i just didn't get it. i ordered a 50ft sub ...and 50 ft of 12awg from monoprice....along with some banana plugs...should be here end of next week. i'll be hopefully setting things up with some old speaker wire i found around here....i think it's 18...bigger than the AIWA 20 and 24 i found a few days ago. 
it will get me through to next week when the 12awg gets here. 

thanks for the help guys. 
matt


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

by the way... just got my piano black pb13ultra tonight. this think looks incredible. 
i won't get my wires until late this week....so i'm dying right now...but honestly...this thing is unbelievable. i love it. just perfect. way too big for my room....but perfect 

i'll keep you posted....in my own thread about measurements. 
have a good one gang.


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

:unbelievable:It sure is a fun sub to play around with. Mine keeps amazing me during different times with hi def tv and music. Movies,,, oh yea.


----------



## hemrie (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on your PB.

I got a PC a few months ago.

It helped me enjoy THE VILLAGE. (I probably would not have watched it again but I saw somewhere that it was one of the recommended films to watch if you have an SVS sub)

Im my opinion not a great movie, but the PC13 let me FEEL the tension of the characters and many situations before there was a visible cue to make you aware that something was about to happen.

These subs really do make you want to watch every movie in your collection again! They are great for all types of movies and music.:yay:


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

I know what you mean about watching horrible movies or even movies again just because of the SVS.

My latest horrible movie that I watched because of LFE was BEOWULF. SO HORRIBLE!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

hemrie said:


> It helped me enjoy THE VILLAGE. (I probably would not have watched it again but I saw somewhere that it was one of the recommended films to watch if you have an SVS sub)


Don't tell me you were scared when they went into the bushes to cut the flowers??? ... or during the watching tower scene??? :bigsmile:

I don't own a SVS sub :sad: ... but, that feeling is replaced by two buttkickers :bigsmile:


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

salvasol said:


> ... but, that feeling is replaced by two buttkickers :bigsmile:


Buttkickers shake your seat. Wait until you see what happens when a quality sub shakes your *room*. :^)

-Robb


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

robbroy said:


> Buttkickers shake your seat. Wait until you see what happens when a quality sub shakes your *room*. :^)
> 
> -Robb


I'm sure a SVS will be a lot better than what I have ... :yes:

But, in my 9x18x8 room ... my Velo VRP 1000, Infinity TSS750 and my front speakers (4 JBL Stadiums used as large go down to just 35Hz); are enough to shake everything ... for now :bigsmile:


----------

